# Hp d530 sff micro code update error helppppp



## jawad726 (Sep 14, 2011)

*Hi everyone,
Just got this HP motherboard and its working fine but the BIOS post screen comes up with this error on every start up and you have to press F1 to continue every time; "1801-Microcode update error. Missing or invalid processor microcode update. Please contact Hewlett-Packard company for a new microcode update to support the new processor stepping."
(The processor fitted is not the original one but the system still works fine once you continue on from the post screen)

I now have flashed the bios to version 2.44 and downloaded the microcode update. The problem is that the microcode updater (see the following images) asks for a destination disk to drive A:, But I have no drive A:, im assuming they want me to buy a floppy disk drive but i would like to get around buying one especially since im not even sure if this will fix the problem.
Any ideas on how to get around this? 



















Ive been searching on the net all day but cant find anything, heres the drivers page if its any help: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport...nvOID=1093#120*


----------



## Networks (Mar 20, 2011)

You are going to have to get a floppy if you motherboard doesn't support one get an external USB floppy drive. If you can get the image on a USB stick it might work but USB Sticks dont show up as a floppy A:\


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

borrow a floppy drive and blank diskette from a friend or neighbour .. can't be possible that not one of your acquaintances has one ..


----------

